# Excision of chronic umbilical wound infection



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Jan 25, 2013)

How would you code the Excision of a chronic umbilical wound infection with a sinus tract?
I have selected 11470  and 12032...
I could use some help on this one...
Thanks


----------



## BEARDOG (Feb 10, 2013)

You might want to double check with your surgeon to make sure it was not a urachal cyst , if so, 51500 may be appropriate...just a suggestion
Debbie, CPC, CGSC


----------

